# Good things come in a Chanel bag!



## Nicoleabouttown (Mar 24, 2011)

So this was my after holidays splurge.  I actually did most of the buying in January, but haven't posted it till now.  I haven't even opened the stuff yet actually. Sad as that may be.









  	So everything you see in the above picture is actually what was crammed into the Chanel bag.  That includes the following:

  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 52 Genie
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 58 Emoi
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 60 Exces
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in 61 Fatale
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 75 Dragon
  	Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush in 64 Pink Explosion
  	Chanel Precision Beaute Intiale Eye – Sample
  	Chanel Precision Hydramax + Active – Sample
  	Chanel Precision Hydramax + Active Serum – Sample
  	Nars Eyeshadow Duo in Kuala Lumpar 3079
  	Nars Eyeshadow Duo in Melusine 3082 – Limited Edition
  	Nars Eyeshadow Single in Coconut Grove 2073
  	Nars Lipgloss in Bougainville – Limited Edition
  	MAC Tartan Tale Eyeshadow Palette in Reelers & Rockers
  	MAC Disposable Mascara Wands x 4
  	MUFE Rock For Ever Eyeshadow Palette
  	Sleek Makeup Divine Eyeshadow Palette in Original No.594
  	Sleek Makeup Divine Eyeshadow Palette in Graphite No.573
  	Sleek Makeup Divine Eyeshadow Palette in Acid No. 570
  	Sleek Makeup Divine Eyeshadow Palette in Chaos No. 577
  	Sleek Makeup Divine Eyeshadow Palette in Bohemian
  	Urban Decay Primer Potion – Professional Size

  	I'm not even looking at the receipts for all this stuff.


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

HOLY BOLOGNA...awesome


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazing :eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2011)

Very Cool! I love all the Chanel items that you got!


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 18, 2011)

Chanel <3 Great Stuff!


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 28, 2011)

Fantastic! I even like the Chanel bag it came in!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 31, 2011)

that's an amazing haul!!!


----------

